# Carbon Delamination?



## cyclist105 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi folks , I bought my first Cervelo a couple of weeks ago, its the R3  .

This morning as i pulled the babe out for the morning ride i noticed a couple of spots along the top tube where the carbon wrap meets and about half way between the seat and steering tube. Hard to describe but one is about 3cm long and straight along the left edge where the wrap ends and on the right edge its irregular, the whole thing is about a cm wide. The other is a spot on the other side of the top tube and is a small circle. 

they definitely weren't there when i bought the bike should i be worried?

thanks in advance


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

cyclist105 said:


> should i be worried?


Yes-


-it's likely just a problem with the finish, but don't ride it until your dealer can have a look see.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Check with the dealer. A picture would help.


----------

